# Masterbuilt 7 in 1 Smoker and Grill



## kueh (Mar 7, 2008)

Was wandering around Walmart last night an saw this on display for 99$ Can.  Wondering if anyone has had any experience with this model.

http://www.masterbuilt.com/prod_smokers.html


----------



## gethenet (Mar 8, 2008)

I have one from Cabelas...looks just like that only green...works great


----------



## abelman (Mar 8, 2008)

I have one from Cabelas as well. I love it. It really is a 7 in 1. I use it with charcoal almost exclusively but it's nice to be able to use gas in conjunction especially on a Colorado winter day when you just need to boost/regulate the temp by 5 or 10 degrees.

That's a heck of a deal at that price.


----------



## gethenet (Mar 10, 2008)

I do have trouble keeping good tbs going with it however....do you guys soak your chips? What method do you find works the best for you with this smoker?


----------



## richtee (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=soaking


----------



## abelman (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...highlight=sand

You may consider using sand instead of water in the pan if you're smoking in a colder climate. Two weeks ago I used water when it was 70 degrees. However, I did the exact same smoke this past weekend when it was 40. I used sand and it much much easier. Plus. I don't need as much charcoal and I get a longer burn as well.


----------



## gethenet (Mar 15, 2008)

do you use chips, or chunks?
Do you foil them first?

I havent been able to find chunks..so I am stuck using chips. Did a smoke yesterday..and made a small foil pouch...and got decent TBS...however some times...it seems as if it just dosent want to give me anything


----------



## abelman (Mar 15, 2008)

I have used both but primarily use chunks. I put them on top of the charcoal, underneath the water pan. I get a fine TBS as you can see by the smoke ring in this brisket from a few weeks ago:



As for chunks, if you can't find them locally (Home Depot or Lowes ususally has them), you can get them at Cabelas: 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...unks&noImage=0


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 15, 2008)

Most places have at least mesquite or hickory chunks.  Sears, Walmart, HD & Lowes, Target.  If they sell grills and smokers, they USUALLY have chunks.  

If you still cant find any, Google ""bbq wood".  Tons of places.  A good one is www.barbecuewood.com


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 15, 2008)

We bought one of these smokers for my Dad 2 years ago and he loved it (has since passed away). I took the lid since it has a true thermometer dial on it and it sufficed until I got my own digital thermometers. 

He also liked it because you could move the meat grates around without moving the actual water pan, since it was in a different section of the smoker.


----------



## kevin curtis (Mar 17, 2008)

I just ordered (partially based on this thread) a Masterbuilt - 7 in 1 Smoker and Grill from Teak, Wicker & more... $116 w/ free shipping thru today.

Thanks!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice, you will enjoy this smoker.

the only thing you are going to find out later is that its not great for doing full racks of ribs besides babybacks..

2 mods i would do for sure are:

1. change the thermometer
2. if you are going to use charcoal, get a rack from an old grill and lay it on the top of the charcoal pan - better air flow


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmmmmm.......I just found this same smoker for $149.99 and I am wondering if it is worth buying?


----------



## unclejoe (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the Cabella verison of this, the green one. I just tried it today for the first time and had one major problem. For ribs, I used the charcoal smoker option with mesquite chips and plain water in the bowl. The problem was that the charcoal wouldn't keep burning and the temp never got over 150 degrees. It was around 100-125 most of the 4 hours while I tried everything I could think of to heat it up. I had to finish them in the oven - big disappointment for my first time. I'm wondering if I assembled the thing right. It doesn't seem like there's enough room for the charcoal under the water bowl.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Joe


----------

